# Nabba West Results 2011



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

Juniors

1st Josh Law

2nd Callum Cordwell

3rd Ryan Purdue

First Timers

1st Gareth Davis

2nd Paul Hartley

3rd Daryl Hodroff

Novice

1st Mathew Devine

2nd Alex Middleton

3rd Pete Burnett

Over 50's

1st Richard Hooley

2nd Pat Randall

Over 40's

1st Steve Miller 2nd Paul Hannis

3rd Paul Carving

Class 4

1st James Rich

2nd Dave Thomas

Class 3

1st Paul Power

2nd Mike Neck

Class 2

1st Pete Nurse

2nd Steven Jenkin

3rd Paul Bennellick

Class 1

1st Paul Kisel

2nd Jason Layton

3rd Piotr Budzinski

Toned Figure

1st Gemma Marks

2nd Sophie Birch

3rd Emmylou Anderson

Trained Figure

1st Francesca Steele

2nd Louise Burchill

Overall Paul Power


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

Great turn out for the show. I enjoyed it on the whole and will more than likely return to watch again next year. the pick of the classes, for me, was the trained figure- what a standard! some 'interesting' midsections in a couple of the mens classes. the Paul Kisel in the big guys(Class 1) had one of the tightest midsections of the whole show.

a real spectrum of quality when it came to the routines, Paul Hartley in the first timers stood out, but some shockingly shabby 'routines' meant an average standard on this front.

where does female bodybuilding fit in to all of this? the 2nd place in the toned looked like a bikini girl, yet 3rd and 1st did not. i'm a little lost with the female classes...


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Cracking show once again


----------



## onlysiuk (Jul 29, 2006)

When will the vid be available for this show?


----------



## DnSVideo (Nov 30, 2008)

Am returning home today, hoping to get Scotland done and hopefully doing the West on Tuesday, so any time after then


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

MrO2b said:


> .....where does female bodybuilding fit in to all of this? the 2nd place in the toned looked like a bikini girl, yet 3rd and 1st did not. i'm a little lost with the female classes...


The Toned category is usually very badly judged. The rules states:

"Judging criteria will be for a "Toned" Figure and not "physique" or "trained" Figure category - (Muscularity, vascular, muscular definition and/or diet leanness will not be considered acceptable). Competitors will be assessed as to the level of overall tone, achieved through athletic endeavours. The figure should have a round and firm appearance with small amount of body fat. Competitors cannot be excessively muscular and should be free from deep muscle separation and /or striations."

And yet girls with six pack abs usually win. Check out the girl that won last years UK. Her back was more ripped than most men.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

It was a great show- too good, the competion in my class ( 1 ) and the standard was exceptional and i was humbly out classed and muscled BUT loved it, i had done all i could have and thats the main thing and now will concentrate on growing more. well done to Paul Powers and a well deserved win overall- it has been years in the coming, awesome physique


----------



## onlysiuk (Jul 29, 2006)

Ditto that Laurie. It was a great all round result for Stu Core and Corefitness Gym. Will you be back there next year? I'm hoping to be a "first timer" there myself if all goes according to plan .....


----------



## onlysiuk (Jul 29, 2006)

DnSVideo said:


> Am returning home today, hoping to get Scotland done and hopefully doing the West on Tuesday, so any time after then


So how do you go about ordering a DVD of this event?


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

Have to agree, when I went out back after my show I clamped eyes on Paul Powers who I didn't know who he was at that time but found myself drawn to him out of everyone else there. Paul is in great shape and is in my height class unfortunately for me! Lol

Something to aspire to in my eyes.

Well done everyone.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

On the subject of toned figure yes there is an inconsistency in the judging, the criteria must be changed in my opinion as muscularity and muscular needs to be apparent in the physique as you truly cannot be toned without muscle, to be fair where as gem the winner pushed this criteria many others did not come close from the other end of the criteria.

I understand it can be frustrating for supporters of the toned girls but to be blunt if you feel you could have a positive influence why not put yourself forward as a judge?

I saw the show from a different perspective yesterday I can say now when you have the standard of male and female stood in front of you as we did yesterday picking a clear winner is not easy and pleasing everyone is not going to happen.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

onlysiuk said:


> Ditto that Laurie. It was a great all round result for Stu Core and Corefitness Gym. Will you be back there next year? I'm hoping to be a "first timer" there myself if all goes according to plan .....


I will see about next year i have my finals ( MSc exams) so i may concentrate on them though that said i have done this diet whilst studying for my first year exams so i can do both but it is hard.

It would be good to see you up there joining the core team. I will be bigger and better when i next compete thats a certainty.


----------



## onlysiuk (Jul 29, 2006)

laurie g said:


> I will see about next year i have my finals ( MSc exams) so i may concentrate on them though that said i have done this diet whilst studying for my first year exams so i can do both but it is hard.
> 
> It would be good to see you up there joining the core team. I will be bigger and better when i next compete thats a certainty.


Well, it will be great if you were able to do next year as it will give me extra motivation to be there with you, but I understand how hard it is to juggle the important things in life. Just wondered if you're in Plymouth that often? Would be good to meet you at some point. Hopefully I'll be going to see Stu this week at the gym and having a good chat.

Simon


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

i wont be for the next 2 weeks as i am on study leave but thereafter i will be training at stus again.


----------



## onlysiuk (Jul 29, 2006)

Okay, cool! I hope to see you at the gym then!


----------

